# Blocage Finder



## krow (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir à vous 

Voici mon problème. Je voulais copié sur mon DD externe environ 30 000 fichiers musique. 
Sauf que la... blocage, les applis se lance (la preuve pour etre sur internet^^) donc direction les fofos pour savoir si il y a une solution. J'en est trouvé une qui, je le pensais pouvais être bonne mais non, c'était de lancé en mode sans extension et lancé l'utilitaire de disque mais rien ni fais même là Finder bloque. Pour ma part il est en continue entrain de tourner avec les couleur, quand je le relance pareil, je l'est laisser tourner environ 24h (la nuit et ma journée de taf) et toujours pareil. J'ai vue aussi une autre solution par le formulaire ou PRAM mais je ne sais pas ce que c'est car je viens juste d'arrivé dans le monde de mac.

Je ne sais que faire surtout que je viens juste de l'avoir en échange avec mon ancien pc 
Merci en tout cas pour tout et Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Invité (20 Janvier 2011)

Essaie de virer les préférences du Finder.
Pour la localisation ça dépend peut être de ta version de Mac Os


----------



## krow (20 Janvier 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Essaie de virer les préférences du Finder.
> Pour la localisation ça dépend peut être de ta version de Mac Os


j'ai un Mac OS X 10.5.8, Et comment je peux virer les préférence du finder ? Car je t'avouerais que je ne connais rien en Mac Je suis un tout nouveau ^^


----------



## Invité (20 Janvier 2011)

Jamais fait, mais Google donne http://www.northernsoftworks.com/snowleopardcachecleaner.html
et mode d'emploi : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html cocher "clean Finder preferences"


----------



## krow (21 Janvier 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Jamais fait, mais Google donne http://www.northernsoftworks.com/snowleopardcachecleaner.html
> et mode d'emploi : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html cocher "clean Finder preferences"


Merci pour les liens mais il y a une soucie je ne suis pas sur Snow Leopard mais Leopard tout cour


----------



## krow (8 Février 2011)

Bonjour, c'est pour vous informer que j'ai réussie à résoudre mon problème. 
J'ai réussie à avoir la fenêtre du bureau et pouvoir sélectionner les 10 000 fichiers environs de musique et à les mettre dans la corbeille puis la vidée. Depuis tout est revenue à la normal. merci encore pour vos conseil et votre aide.


----------

